# Focal FPD 600.4



## platinum300 (Dec 24, 2005)

I just picked up this amp a few days ago and I installed it within hours of purchasing this amp. It replaced my Rockford Fosgate Power T4004. The front channels are powering Infinity Reference X REF-3002cfx for midrange and highs, highpassed at 300hz, the rear channels are powering Hybrid Audio L6v1for midbass, bandpassed from 75hz - 300hz. 

Here are some quick specs on this amp:

•Class D 4-channel amplifier
•150 watts RMS x 4 at 4 ohms (200 watts RMS x 4 at 2 ohms)
•400 watts RMS x 2 at 4 ohms in bridged mode (4-ohm stable in bridged mode)
•CEA-2006 compliant
•high-, low- and bandpass crossovers: 50-4000 Hz (12dB/oct.)
•heat dispersing aluminum chassis
•high-level inputs with auto-detection & auto turn-on; RCA low-level inputs
•remote sub control
•frequency response: 20-20,000 Hz
•8-gauge power and ground leads recommended — wiring and hardware not included with amplifier
•fuse rating: 20A x 2
•dimensions: 9-1/2"W x 2"H x 8-7/16"D

After spending about 45 minutes on tuning the amp I played two tracks I was very familiar with. One is "Adele - Set Fire to the Rain" and "Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful". 

I was vey impressed. The first thing I noticed was the sound was a lot warmer. The mids hit harder, the midrange had more impact and the highs were crisper. During the chorus of "Adele's - Set Fire to the Rain" her vocals have better impact and quality compared to the Rockford amp. During the cello part of "Lana Del Rey's - Young and Beautiful" the bass notes of the cello has more fullness and warmth to it. Overall my front soundstage SQ improved and my volume increased.

Pros: 

- small footprint (it is about 1/3 the size to the Rockford amp) 
- all connections on one side
- excellent sound quality
- small current draw (only has a 40 amp internal fuse; really amazing considering it does 150 x 4)
- looks really nice especially the blue Focal logo light
- very affordable compared to other amps that have comparable specs
- can accept high or low level input
- has bandpass crossovers
- when you adjust the gains or crossover, it has a click for each step

Cons:

- amp runs hotter compared to the Rockford
- power and ground only accepts up to 6 gauge wiring
- the allen screws on the amp are a bit tiny and are easy to strip if not careful

This amp is definitely a keeper. I am truly a believer of small footprint class D amps now. I was skeptical at first. I am so impressed, I may replace my Rockfosgate Power T5002 sub amp with a Focal FPD 900.1 so I can have two matching amps.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

any idea how these sound vs the black fp475? the fp I heard details and control I have never heard before in a amp
now class d make me think they just might be a little more run of the mill


----------



## platinum300 (Dec 24, 2005)

I never heard an install with a Focal FP 475 amp, so I can't really comment on the comparisons. 

I was on the same boat as you being skeptical on the SQ of a D class full range amp. I took the plunge and it is by far the best 4 channel amp I've owned. Comparing the specs, the FPD 600.4 puts out 2 times the power a 4ohms compared to the FP 475. The FPD 600.4 is a smaller footprint amp and it has bandpass crossovers for running a 2 way active. The FP 475 doesn't have bandpass crossovers.

If you are looking to upgrade your 4 channel amp, I'd say go for it. You'll be amazed by the SQ and power of this amp. Also, it is a very affordable amp.


----------

